# Piedmont launch finished yet?



## Lundfishrmen (Mar 11, 2008)

Haven't been by Piedmont launch for over a month. Is it still a mess or is it done and usable yet?


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Last I heard it was not done. They were working on the landscaping and supposed to get the restrooms up. Parking area was supposed to have been paved over a week ago. Saw where one guy said he was putting in there during the week but I would not know that to be fact. What a slow process that project has been. I don't know who they had doing the work. Can't imagine it was skilled union guys though.


----------



## Lundfishrmen (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for info. Last time I was there looked like ahuge mess. Figured if it was done by end of summer it'd be a miracle. Thought about putting in at Reynolds road, but last time I was down that road it was in horrible shape. Thought MWCD would maybe fix that road with all their lease money so at least one access point to the lake was in decent shape.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Who is responsible for that road? If Reynolds Road is owned by the state, I would say they won't do much to it.


----------



## Lundfishrmen (Mar 11, 2008)

Kirkwood twp road, Belmont co I think. MWCD probably has no say over keeping it drivable.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

Went down to the ramp yesterday to check it out. They still have a long way to go. It will be a big improvement when it gets done, but right now you can't get past the marina. Everything is roped off, and I would guess that they have a few weeks left, assuming the weather is good.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I called and talked to the people about the ramp on or about June 5th. Was told it would be open for the 2 tourneys the 7th of June but, no paving yet, just dirt. They were going to start paving the lot on June 9th. That for sure did not happen and messed up a lot of folks plans to fish in June now July and maybe more.


----------



## Lundfishrmen (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for update Husky Musky. I was going to hit the lake for a day on the 4th but may just pass since marina ramps not finished yet. Don't really want to beat the boat up driving down Reynolds Rd. may head to Clendhening.


----------



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

How is the construction on Piedmont launch area coming? Need an update for I would like to fish there this week. Thanks


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It'S finished !!!!! almost....Looks like just about everything except for the new bathroom is finished, lots all paved and marked ready to go. We had a tourney out of there this morning. They have two ports johns for use right now. The only complaint I have is for some reason the ramp has less of a slope to it meaning you have to back almost to or into the water. Other than that IT IS A SHOW PIECE....


----------



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the update Hatchetman. Did you win the tournament? They are a lot of fun whether you win or not and also a lots of work. thanks again.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone heard if this new ramp is designed to be used during low water periods?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lewis....From what I understand, this ramp will not be able to be used on winter pool but the Edgewater ramp will be. Why they didn't dredge the ramp out further and deeper I have no idea. I guess they plan on doing that in the future....


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

everything is done, even the bathrooms. looks great, plenty of room to tie boats up when loading and unloading. nicely landscaped. hope they keep it up.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

With all the millions they got from mineral leasing, they could build a hotel, a retired fisherman's lodge and a couple amusement parks up there.  Lol


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of the new ramp/facilities?


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

You got that right, at least the District could offer free valet boat launching and parking with all that oil well money! 
I was told by a former local resident that there are now plans to dredge Piedmont and Tappan to restore their flood storage capacity. Hope it ain't so but wondering if anyone else heard of such. m


http://www.mwcd.org/news/2014/03/12/mwcd-to-begin-dredging-later-this-year-at-tappan-lake

guess I just answered my own question.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikie, I just hope those overzealous oil companies don't cause a runoff and mess everything up. They have had a couple accidents in our state that have caused serious issues and even loss of life.. The thing is, they have the money to smooge it over.


----------

